# Me want to ride bike mine...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi.. Just ranting..

I'm doing fine by my neck, but I'm tired of not riding!

I'm only using the neck brace for riding a car, and I have to go to some sessions of physical therapy, which is nice. But I really want to ride my bike!

I have a lot of work right now, having to take a crash course in Java and Web Services in the true and tried method off trial and error.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi.. Just ranting..
> 
> I'm doing fine by my neck, but I'm tired of not riding!
> 
> ...


Take it as a sign from God that says you should ride more often when you be able to... 

Anytime soon on the bike??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Take it as a sign from God that says you should ride more often when you be able to...
> 
> Anytime soon on the bike??


Well, I need 6 more sessions with the physiotherapy and then go to the doctor and see what he says. I think this will take like a week and a half. Probably I will start to do some urban runs before hitting the trails. I'll update on this.

Thanks!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Take it easy and follow your doc instructions.
Don't rush it and you'll be fine.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi.. Just ranting..
> 
> I'm doing fine by my neck, but I'm tired of not riding!
> 
> ...


that it easy Roberto... you'll be back soon... patience, grasshopper! 

About the Java & WS stuff, I can help some if you have questions


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Take it easy and follow your doc instructions.
> Don't rush it and you'll be fine.


Thanks... I do follow my doc's advice.. he says toad I jump, he says stay, I'll stay..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> that it easy Roberto... you'll be back soon... patience, grasshopper!
> 
> About the Java & WS stuff, I can help some if you have questions


Thanks.. I do have a lot of Q's on Java.

Which forums are good? I've been trying to set up a JTextFormatField and limit the user to x characters. I've come to find a way to validate it after it the object has loose focus. The user types a history in the field, but when it looses focus, I trim the object to the right lenght.

But I just want to have the text field to behave so that if the user completes that field max lenght, it jumps to the next field.

Also, to limit it to a certain type of input, like just int, float, char, String.

Everybody I've seen in the Sun Java forums says use the JTextFormatField and MaskFormatter, but I haven't seen a good example that does what I want.

BTW, I'm using NetBeans 5.5 and JDK 1.5.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Thanks.. I do have a lot of Q's on Java.
> 
> Which forums are good? I've been trying to set up a JTextFormatField and limit the user to x characters. I've come to find a way to validate it after it the object has loose focus. The user types a history in the field, but when it looses focus, I trim the object to the right lenght.
> 
> ...


give me a while to check.. I haven't done GUI stuff in a while, but I am pretty sure you just need to add a listener to the JTextFormatField to control the character number... but let me see the docs..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

found something... check class javax.swing.InputVerifier

you can extend this class ans verify things on the JFormattedTextField, you can email or PM me, if you want to talk about this.. as I guess the guys here are not interested much in Java stuff


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Java is for pu$$ies....

LONG LIVE PASCAL


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Java is for pu$$ies....
> 
> LONG LIVE PASCAL


Nah.... Pascal is so..80s. The real thing is Assembler....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I know.

The real thing for people who actually know about computers is Cocoa-Carbon with xCode.. DUH!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> found something... check class javax.swing.InputVerifier
> 
> you can extend this class ans verify things on the JFormattedTextField, you can email or PM me, if you want to talk about this.. as I guess the guys here are not interested much in Java stuff


Hey! If we can talk about sag, rolling resistance and some other stuff, Java is easy!



> class superMTB(String myBikeName) extends standardBike {
> 
> int suspensionType = rsd_HL;
> String forkBrand = "Marzocchi";
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey! If we can talk about sag, rolling resistance and some other stuff, Java is easy!




```
class georgewashington
{  
public static void main(String args[])
{
System.out.println("Hello World!, I mean... Hello Motherfvckers");
}
}
```


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Java is for pu$$ies....
> 
> LONG LIVE PASCAL


I am multilingual.. I mean multilanguage.. so no worries for me


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey! If we can talk about sag, rolling resistance and some other stuff, Java is easy!


nice code... the only problem is that if bikeBrand =="Yeti" then you will have an OverflowException :lol:

auch.. this getting so geeky


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

i'M [email protected] d0 @ DD0S @[email protected] 70 y0ur $3rV3R iN @ h0p3 70 pr0duc3 A [email protected] iN 7h3 k3rN3L oF Y0Ur [email protected], uNpR073C73d UnIx [email protected] 5y573m @nd 7h3n @cC3$5 [email protected] P0R7 80 70 ThE [email protected] dIr3c70Ry @nD pR0C33d Wi7h a [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Whatever happened to Fortran 77 ?~?

anyways... Windows 3.1 was the best computer language....

you need to update your bike if you are not riding and put lots of things on the credit card like i do and never pay them off....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ummm yeahh.....right

my tire's rubber tastes nice too


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> .....auch.. this getting so geeky


100011011100101110101000111010101010101101011010101101010101
0101001010101101 0110101110101010110101010101101001101010100
01010101010110101010111010010101001001101010100101010100010
10001010101101010001001111010100110101110101000100101010110101010


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> 100011011100101110101000111010101010101101011010101101010101
> 0101001010101101 0110101110101010110101010101101001101010100
> 01010101010110101010111010010101001001101010100101010100010
> 10001010101101010001001111010100110101110101000100101010110101010


Your search - 10001101110010111010100011101010101010110101101010 1101010101 - did not match any documents.

Suggestions:

* Make sure all words are spelled correctly.
* Try different keywords.
* Try more general keywords.
* Try fewer keywords.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> 100011011100101110101000111010101010101101011010101101010101
> 0101001010101101 0110101110101010110101010101101001101010100
> 01010101010110101010111010010101001001101010100101010100010
> 10001010101101010001001111010100110101110101000100101010110101010


Error: Malformed binary. Your binary code is must be divisible by 8.:nono:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Error: Malformed binary. Your binary code is must be divisible by 8.:nono:


you forgot to consider that I use an extremely sophisticated and advanced compresion and encripting algorythm that goes at nano-bit level and that code makes a completely sophisticaded piece of s...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Error: Malformed binary. Your binary code is must be divisible by 8.:nono:


actually it doesn't... binary is binary (in math sense).. although you need to divide by 8 if you want to pack it bytes, as in PCs


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Crisillo, can you help me on this?

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?messageID=9626466

Thanks...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Crisillo, can you help me on this?
> 
> http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?messageID=9626466
> 
> Thanks...


email sent


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

10 Print "this thread is ghey"
20 goto 10


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

crisillo said:


> actually it doesn't... binary is binary (in math sense).. although you need to divide by 8 if you want to pack it bytes, as in PCs


Yep so that is the point here right? Taking about computers.. :madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> 10 Print "this thread is ghey"
> 20 goto 10


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yep so that is the point here right? Taking about computers.. :madman:


no worries Tacu!!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> 10 Print "this thread is ghey"
> 20 goto 10


Thanks for making me spray coffee all over my monitor


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> 10 Print "this thread is ghey"
> 20 goto 10


objController.sendCommandToHost() returns : -28
com.mtbr.mexico.forumSillyPost.exceptions.forumSillyPostException: forumSillyPostException:SendHostString: User posted silly answer!
at com.mtbr.mexico.forumSillyPost.forumSillyPostHigh.sendHostString(forumSillyPostHigh.java:352)
at com.mtbr.mexico.forumSillyPost.forumSillyPostHigh.sendHostString(forumSillyPostHigh.java:316)
at com.mtbr.mexico.startGui.sendHostString(startGui.java:209)
at com.mtbr.mexico.startGui.btn_sendFormatActionPerformed(startGui.java:680)
at com.mtbr.mexico.startGui.access$400(startGui.java:35)


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> Thanks for making me spray coffee all over my monitor


I think only Roberto, Warp, yourself and I are the only ones to get that one...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I think only Roberto, Warp, yourself and I are the only ones to get that one...


No worries.. we do learn computer science history in school.... though I doubt most of you actually programmed it that much... my parents did... (so if you did you must be really old )


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

crisillo said:


> No worries.. we do learn computer science history in school.... though I doubt most of you actually programmed it that much... my parents did... (so if you did you must be really old )


It took me back to writing in Sinclair BASIC and saving my work to an audio casette on my Spectrum 48k.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> It took me back to writing in Sinclair BASIC and saving my work to an audio casette on my Spectrum 48k.


now those are classics....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> No worries.. we do learn computer science history in school...


When we started using computers, there was no history to write about.

We were in the making... 

Actually, we learned Turbo Pascal back in the Eng school and it was "cutting edge".
At the secondary school, we got a few lessons on a Computer that indeed used cassettes.

Then the PC kicked in and all we knew was that the thing could freeze suddenly with no warning or way to fix it and that it could be attacked by viruses. Thanks, Bill !!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> When we started using computers, there was no history to write about.
> 
> We were in the making...
> 
> ...


yeah.. good old computers... commodore 64 was a blast with tape and everything... the 1st PC we had at home was an IBM.. double 5 1/4" floppy drives!!! :yikes: we eventually got an HD with whopping 10 MB of space (my dad worked for IBM at the time, that's the only reason we had that thing at home...there were ridiculously expensive)


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

crisillo said:


> yeah.. good old computers... commodore 64 was a blast with tape and everything... the 1st PC we had at home was an IBM.. double 5 1/4" floppy drives!!! :yikes: we eventually got an HD with whopping 10 MB of space (my dad worked for IBM at the time, that's the only reason we had that thing at home...there were ridiculously expensive)


I had a Commodore 128, its incredible that I bought magazines with the code for "Space Invaders" and copyed it to the machine to make it work!

My first PC ran MSDos, so no mouse and it had a black and white monitor. I ran Lotus spreasheeds and wordperfect from floppy disks (machines didn't have enough memory to store anything back then!!)

Those were the days!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> My first PC ran MSDos, so no mouse and it had a black and white monitor. I ran Lotus spreasheeds and wordperfect from floppy disks (machines didn't have enough memory to store anything back then!!)
> 
> Those were the days!


Yeah... some of my coworkers wonder how I know how to use the commands and not touching the mouse so often... :lol:

Your experience is pretty much as mine. Wordperfect was my first word processor. Blue screens, baby!!

I got all exited when my uncle bought a 286 with cutting edge 4MB in RAM and like 250MB HD... with Math processor and a mouse!!!

I danced around the school in happiness when the computers there got 3.5" floppy's...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

And I thought I was a H4x0rrrr...


----------

